

Symptoms Of The Norwegian Startup Ecosystem - enra
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2011/08/08/symptoms-of-the-norwegian-startup-ecosystem

======
grimen
Interesting article on a topic I've discussed many times with fellow
Norwegians. Most points are valid, but the one with regards to "the Jante law"
is hardly an argument. The Jante law is as central - or even more central - in
Sweden, yet there are many startups here in compare. Real entreprenurs don't
get stuck on such thing as Jante laws - then you are doomed to fail anyway;
requires more "skin on the nose" than that to run a startup longer than a few
months.

~~~
olifante
the Jante law is also central to life in Denmark. I wonder about Finland...

------
dagw
What about the startup community connected to the oil industry? I know several
people working at all kinds of startups building neat things for the large oil
companies and by all accounts that is a pretty vibrant scene.

~~~
Semetric
I believe that the article is already mentioning this. But off course there is
more to say.

------
tluyben2
Norway has been one of the countries I would like to live in; is there any
information about getting to Norway and living there? I'm and EU citizen,
lived here all my life. What would it take to get into Norway, start a company
and get a citizenship (I don't like living anywhere where I would be an
outcast; I like to integrate and I know how people look at you if you don't
carry the passport of the country you appear to live in).

~~~
kristofferR
Since you're an EU citizen I think it should be quite easy actually to move
and work in Norway. I couldn't find any information about starting a startup
instead of working, so you should contact UDI (The Norwegian Directorate of
Immigration) for more information.

<http://www.norway.org.uk/Embassy/visas/work/eea/>

Aquiring citizenship takes several years of living in Norway, likely 7.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norwegian_nationality_law>

Check out <http://http://www.udi.no/>, The Norwegian Directorate of
Immigration's website, they have a lot of information.

------
christkv
If you are smart and ruthless with no integrity the unemployment benefits can
allow you to bootstrap for up to 2 years. I know some people that have done
this. I would never consider it myself and I wish they had a better way to
provide for entrepreneurial support. But then I guess they don't care as the
unemployment rate is low.

~~~
torstesu
The easiest way to bootstrap is enlisting for a couple of courses at uni. That
way, you get US $16,600 in financial support from the government per year. If
you pass the exams, half of that is converted in to a grant, whereas the rest
is interest free loans (as long as you study).

For entrepreneurs coming from college, this is often the primary source of
survival money in the earliest stages.

------
icebraining
It's giving me some errors, so here's the coral cache:
[http://www.arcticstartup.com.nyud.net/2011/08/08/symptoms-
of...](http://www.arcticstartup.com.nyud.net/2011/08/08/symptoms-of-the-
norwegian-startup-ecosystem)

~~~
enra
Thanks, seems it was down for few moments.

